# Diesel in Calais (1)



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

hello all, 
we are off to france on Sunday 8th July for the first time in our van, going south towards the alps, whats the best thing to do

Fill up over here so we arrive will a full tank of fuel or go over with low fuel and fill up over there, bearing in mind it will be a sunday.

Also where is a good place to fill up if we choose the later idea
Cheers for all replies in advance


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

If you arrive in France with a quarter of a tank, you'll be safe and take diesel in the first petrol station on the motorway. It is cheaper in France than in England.
Have a great journey.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

The problem you have is your day of arrival, we always fill up the "other side" as Deisel is about a Euro/Litre.

However the French supermarkets do not open at weekends, so you may struggle to find somewhere open.

We usually fill up at Auchen just off the road to Sangatte, cheap and you get a 5 Euro voucher to spend on wine in the shop  however these are not open on Sunday

To be honest I wouldn't risk not finding somewhere open on your first trip so would fill up at Tesco's before you cross.

Did the run down to the alps in Feb so if you need any tips email me [email protected]


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. If you head out toward the motorway there is a huge truckstop on the lefthand side which has the cheapest fuel in Calais but you have to give them your credit card before you fill up.
I think it was Peejay or Spykal who gave me the details, hopefully one of them will come along in a minute.
Fuel anywhere is cheaper than the uk but as in the uk motorway service stations are dearer than the hypermarkets, but they are closed on a Sunday unfortunately so you will probably have to fill up on the motorway.
I am rambling again :roll: :roll:

Cheers Sid


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The Autoroute services will all be open on a Sunday, on the Autoroutes just South of Calais, diesel was around €1.16/litre a couple of weeks ago, Auchen was €1.05. I suspect they're open for automatic dispense on Sundays and they DO take English debit cards with an English menu on the pumps. Take the road towards Auchen from Calais and if they're closed just drop onto the Autoroute at the next junction.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Elf truckstop is open 24hrs on the 'Rocade Est', not far from from the Calais Ferryport, carry onto the E15 autoroute and take the first exit (junc 3).

Satnav coords 50.954900 1.907400 or punch in Calais, Rue Costes et Bellonte.

http://www.zagaz.com/station.php?id_s=8097

http://www.zagaz.com/carte.php?id_s=8097

pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

WARNING

Pete is correct about this filling station but be warned, it's for trucks.

Most of the pumps have large nozzles so probably won't fit your fuel inlet - and they pump at several times the speed of normal pumps so you could end up with diesel all over you if you're not careful. :lol: I think there are two "normal" pumps, check nozzle sizes before you fill. Price is usually competitive here.

Oh - and you have to lodge your credit card with the attendants before they will turn the pumps on (too many drive-off east European truckers).


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Pete is correct about this filling station but be warned, it's for trucks.
> 
> I think there are two "normal" pumps, check nozzle sizes before you fill. Price is usually competitive here.


As you turn in to the station keep to the left hand side of the building; the conventional car/van pumps are here.

On the other side it feels like 'honey I shrunk the van' but I had no problems getting the nozzle in.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Steptoe is right, keep to the left of the pay kiosk for car bays. I went into the right hand truck bays by accident and didnt find a problem with my Ducato not taking the nozzle. If you dont wish to leave a credit card you can leave your passport and pay with cash when finished, much safer in my opinion. I dont leave my credit card anywhere these days, especially in garages and pubs.
One word of warning if you are low on fuel and its night time or a sunday and your heading up the coast towards Belgium on the motorway the first garage other than this truck stop is miles away into Belgium. There are garages along the coastal strip in the towns but they tend to close early and only take french or belgian C/Cards. We got ourselves into that situation on another trip with the camper breathing fumes but luckily managed to get a local to swap the use of his C/card for some hard euros and got out of trouble.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I made the same mistake but managed to thread my way thru the trucks to get to the car/van pumps on the left hand side.
Cheers Sid


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> However the French supermarkets do not open at weekends, so you may struggle to find somewhere open.


Don't know where you got that from but French supermarkets are open on Saturday and many open for limited periods (as per the UK) on Sundays.

If the supermarket petrol station kiosks are closed, many have automated pumps that accept credit cards.

If you're heading to the Alps, there's a good supermarket filling station at Tinqueux just as the autoroutes join at Reims - 1st exit to Carrefour - have used that many times.


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Carrefour in Calais auto pumps takes switch cards etc and in english Euro 1.05.Come off first r/about E15 from ferry right towards Calais 1 set of lights,turn left r/about Carrefour on right.Pumps in car park. From roundabout to r/about approx,400m.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We were just over the other side of france and although the main supermarkets were closed on Sunday they did have 24hr Visa pumps
most Diesel was around the 1.04 per litre, so well worth filling up as soon as you get there... I'd aim on having a 1/4 tank just to be safe. I also filled right up before we left. A full tank on my Sundance came to just £47!

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Some French supermarkets do indeed open on Sundays - mornings only, 9-12. This tends to be the smaller supermarkets rather than the large hypermarkets though.

In France, the vast majority of "out of hours" petrol (other than the motorway) is by French card only, so beware. Nothing worse than running low on fuel and not being able to fill up because your card won't work. If you're very lucky, you will find someone (as already posted) who will accept your cash Euros and fill up on their card for you, but you certainly cannot rely on this happening ... indeed, there may not be anyone else around at the service station, for hours!


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> > However the French supermarkets do not open at weekends, so you may struggle to find somewhere open.
> 
> 
> If the supermarket petrol station kiosks are closed, many have automated pumps that accept credit cards.


My experience is that the automated pumps do NOT take Uk credit cards.
We always fill up before we go to France particularly if arriving on a Sunday. Not worth the worry trying to find a petrol station.
We fill up at the supermarkets when there is a guy in the kiosk. Makes life much easier and the fuel is cheaper.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've never had a problem using UK credit cards at automated pumps so maybe it's just pot luck??


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

In my experience, you have been more than lucky, I'd say CHARMED!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> I've never had a problem using UK credit cards at automated pumps so maybe it's just pot luck??


Can you give us some idea of the time span you are talking about 

I've had no luck for many years :? :? What UK Credit Cards do you use please.

Don


----------



## 108320 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Diesel in Calais on a sunday*

Don't bother with calais, drive to Adenkerke in Belgium. The first town over the border, the filling station there is alwats open and cheaper than Auchen. Might be 25 Km out of your way but still cheaper when you buy a full tank. The place is also packed with cheap booze and *** shops.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moorhill. If you are talking about the filling station in amongst the cheap shops on "Tobacco Road" in Adinkerke when we were there recently on a Monday it was closed all day.
Cheers Sid


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi 

Auchan in Calais definitely take UK cards in their auto pumps and you can use them on a Sunday.

I've used them twice since the summer

Simon


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've found that Barclaycard doesn't work well in automated card machines in France. Other card issuers cards have worked fine for me.


----------

